# Smallest profile boot out there



## T-SANK (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello, so here is my concern i am on the border of the board i just bought in boot sizing. the board is 26mm waist width and i am size 12 in a burton boot. In case i get a heel or toe drag i will be looking for a low profile boot. My burton boots are at least 3 seasons old. What is the lowest profile boot out there, basically looking for size 12 that has the outside dimensions as 11 or even smaller if thats even possible. thanks in advance.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

26mm waist is plenty for 12's.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Rode a 26.2 waist with size 14s without footprint reduction without any major issues, FWIW.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a non-wide board with a 25.7 waist width and I rode it just fine with sz 13 Burton's. Not sure how most brands stack up, but any newer Burton boots have great footprint reduction tech. 

You should be fine.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Absolutely no need for a smaller footprint boot with that waist width.

Wouldn't Burton's with their footprint shrinkage tech already be a good option?


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Nike Kaiju is the smallest profile boot I know of. Great boot too. It's smaller than Ion and Imperial by Burton which I also own, and those two are the most minimal profile boots in the Burton line.


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

tonicusa said:


> Nike Kaiju is the smallest profile boot I know of. Great boot too. It's smaller than Ion and Imperial by Burton which I also own, and those two are the most minimal profile boots in the Burton line.


Can someboys second that? Didnt know the Kaiju would be that small.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

tonicusa said:


> Nike Kaiju is the smallest profile boot I know of. Great boot too. It's smaller than Ion and Imperial by Burton which I also own, and those two are the most minimal profile boots in the Burton line.


Yeah no. The Ion and Imperial are not the smallest footprint. Thats more likely the Rampant or Ambush. 

The Kaiju might be average at best. And regardless, do you want a snowboard shoe, or a snowboard boot? Cause Nike makes snowboard shoes.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Nivek said:


> Cause Nike makes snowboard shoes.


lulz.............


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The Nike Kaiju is a great snowboard boot. Nothing like a shoe. That's a funny comment but totally misinformed. Go to a store and check it out or do the old order & return routine with Dogfunk.

The Burton Ion and Imperial are the lowest profile boots from Burton that aren't mush. The Ambush isn't a boot I would ride just because it's wayyyy too soft, definitely more like a shoe Just talk to Rider Services. Milosport is a good store too, all of the guys there ride. They will point you straight.


----------

